# towel and washcloth



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

here is the pattern Star Stitch Hanging Towel

With washcloth option 

Materials:

1 skein dishcloth cotton
Needle: Size 8 U.S. 

NOTE: Make Star (also called: Make Knot)
Purl 3 stitches together, leaving the stitches on the left-hand needle. 
Wrap the yarn around the needle, then purl the same 3 stitches together again. 

Lets get started: 
Cast on 49 sts. Knit 4 rows for border.

Pattern Stitch:
Row 1: (right side) Knit
Row 2: K4, P1, *MakeStar, P1; repeat from * to last 4 sts, K4
Row 3: Knit
Row 4: K4, P3, MakeStar, *P1, MakeStar; repeat from * to last 7 stitches, P3, K4
Repeat these 4 rows 15 times (56 rows). Then knit for 4 rows for top border, bind off here if making a washcloth. Continue on to make hanger if making towel. 

Shape top:
Row 1: K2 tog 12 times, K1, K2tog 12 times (25 sts) Row 2: Knit Row 3: K2 tog 6 time, K1, K2tog 6 times (13 sts)Knit 25 rows even.Row 29: Knit 5, K2tog, YO, Knit 6. Row 30: Knit acrossRow 31: K2tog, K9, K2tog (11 sts)Row 32: Knit Row 33: K2tog, K7, K2tog (9 sts)Row 34: KnitRow 35: K2tog, K5, K2tog. (7sts)Row 36: Bind offWork in ends. Fold over and decide where you want to sew a button. YO is buttonhole.Sew on a button. Enjoy!

for the pink towel washcloth


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you.

I took the liberty of putting a link to the picture of the items here, so no one would have to go searching for what it actually looks like:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55368-1.html

I hope you don't mind that I did that. It's always nice to have a picture so we can see how it's supposed to look when finished.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern...and thanks for the picture post. I'm one of those so much more motivated by a picture; I made sure to copy the picture and paste it with the directions. Thanks so much!!


----------



## indybrown (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for this patter as I plan on making these and it will be my first towel/dishcloth!


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

These are beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

can I ask what the finished size is??? I need to make a bib for an adult and with a little adjustment I think this would make a nice one....


----------



## kvarosi (Jun 23, 2011)

thank you for posting the pattern and the links for photo. I am visual learner and need pics.


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

the finnished size was 9"x12"


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

I liked these and also will make the face cloth for my son in CA he hates small face cloths Thank you both first for the pattern and second for the photo.


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. Like doing wash cloths and towels.
Pretty pattern.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the " visual learner " post as I am the same but never thought to put a name on it..


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful. Great pattern.


----------

